# 2 New Babies



## Berks

I have two sweet little girls in quarantine who were doomed as snake food. They are a bit younger than Ive had before and I was reading on line that babies should have more protein up till about 10 weeks of age. Can anyone tell me exactly how much protein. They are both doing well, eating, drinking, and pop-corning around.


----------



## CaptainFlow

Eee! Adorable!!! 
I think it's about 18% protein as opposed to about 14% for adult rats. Cause if you're going the HT route, they have the 2018 as appropriate for growing babies, or other rats that need extra protein.


----------



## Hippy

OH DEAR!
THE EARS!
They are precious!


----------



## Berks

am i haveing a brainfart....? what is the HT route?


----------



## magickat

Oh! It is a good thing you live in PA or I would have to come over there and steal those cutie pies!


----------



## twitch

harlen tekland rat food blocks. 

i would just give them a egg and some chicken or other meat in their daily feedings. if they get isthy you've given them too much otherwise you should be fine.


----------



## Berks

harlen tekland...is that one of the best lab blocks out there? I never seem to be able to fine it anywhere. One petstore told me I could place any order and they could have it for me in a few days, so thats what I'll try.
thanks for the replys. They had some scrambled eggs this morning and seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## CaptainFlow

You can't really get it "out there." I'm surprised your local pet store even knew what it was! It is regarded by many as the best lab block- others think the ingredients are subpar. But even so, most agree that it's one of the best available, easy to get, and almost all rats will eat it. 

There are a ton of rat rescues and the like that will sell small portions of it. I got mine by the pound ($1.25/lb, and that stuff laaasts) from Kim's Animal Ark Rescue (or some title to that effect. Google it, I can never remember), but they're not the only ones that sell it. That way, your rats get good food, and ratties waiting for homes get some financial help.


----------



## Berks

Ill have to check into that. Im not sure if that pet store can def. get it or not, but its worth a try. She said almost anything. Knowing my luck they wont be able to, but the money going to a rescue almost sounds better.
thanks for the idea


----------



## CaptainFlow

Seriously, that second little ball of fluff makes me want to just scoop her up and give her a kiss!! And then maybe steal her.


----------



## Berks

lol thats all i wanna do to her too, but shes sooo tiny i feel like im gonna break her


----------



## yonksgirl

It is 10:54 do you know where your babies are.......ratknapped by Aunty Kim! LOL!


----------



## rat_ratscal

have you checked the rittens?

no point, you wont be able to find them...................


----------



## Berks

lol they are safe and sound and have yet to be ratknapped!


----------



## Berks

The Rittens have names now....The Dumbo is Indica and the Double Rex is Nevaeh. Took me a little while


----------



## daisy184

Berks said:


> lol they are safe and sound and have yet to be ratknapped!


Give it time..lol

they are majorly cute..


----------



## yonksgirl

Yes Berks give it time....here willow....mmmuuuwwwhhhhhaaaaa!!!! LoL!!!


----------



## Phobie

Oh god SO CUTE. Especially the second pic, oh god oh god!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3

Wow they are really cute! Did you just get them from the pet store?


----------



## ratrover

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> Wow they are really cute! Did you just get them from the pet store?


yea or did u get from a breeder


----------



## reachthestars

*thud* We need a cuteness warning with this thread!


----------

